# Usi ''impropri'' dell'imperfetto



## bearded

Salve a tutti

Facendo seguito a questo vecchio thread
Volevo sapere/Vorrei sapere?
che mostra l'uso di ''volevo'' al posto di ''vorrei'' (ma si potrebbe anche aggiungere ''desideravo'' al posto di ''desidererei''...), ho notato un altro uso 'anomalo' dell'imperfetto:
Quando i bambini giocano 'al dottore', dicono (almeno qui nel Nord-Italia):  _allora, io ero il dottore e tu eri l'ammalato,_
e quando giocano 'a guardie e ladri' dicono: _io ero la guardia e tu eri il ladro._
(Naturalmente quello che propone riserva per sé il ruolo 'positivo'!).

In proposito vorrei porre due domande:
1. anche nella vostra regione o nel vostro paese si usa l' imperfetto nei giochi dei bambini?
2. come spiegate l'uso di questo imperfetto?  Io ho una mia teoria: i bambini si rendono conto che questi  ruoli sono di fantasia (non ruoli di veri medici o guardie..) e usano l'imperfetto per esprimere l' irrealtà - come per spostare il gioco in un lontano passato… Siete d'accordo o avete altre spiegazioni?

Ringrazio fin d'ora per le risposte.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per me hanno sempre valore di condizionale:
"(Nella finzione) io sarei questo e tu quest'altro".
Riguardo all'uso mi suona più familiare qualcosa come:
"Facciamo che io ero il professore e tu l'alunno". Che è comunque un calco dal dialetto di queste parti.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> (Nella finzione) io sarei


Dunque è davvero un modo per indicare l'irrealtà. Il valore di condizionale è abbastanza plausibile - però la frase ''facciamo che io ero''... si dice anche a Bologna, perciò ho dei dubbi circa il calco ''dal dialetto di queste parti'', perché le parti da Bo. al Salento mi sembrano un po' troppo estese.


----------



## Fooler

Dalle mie parti (Piemonte) si è sempre usato il presente più che il condizionale o l'imperfetto. Forse il tutto è relativo al gioco che si sta facendo _in quel momento_ indipendentemente dall'irrealità

_Quando i bambini giocano: io _faccio/sono_ il dottore e tu _fai/sei_ l'ammalato, io _faccio/sono_ la guardia e tu _fai/sei_ il ladro._


----------



## Starless74

Anche nel Lazio, almeno nella mia infanzia, che ormai è un po' lontana,  "facciamo che io *ero*/tu *eri* ecc." era praticamente la regola, anche perché si parla di giochi in età pre-scolare, quindi dubito che sapessimo usare i congiuntivi o i condizionali.
Tra gli adulti è ancora molto diffuso, entrando in un negozio: "cercavo" / "volevo" / "avevo bisogno"... ecc. in luogo dei rispettivi condizionali.


----------



## bearded

Fooler said:


> _Quando i bambini giocano: io _faccio/sono_ il dottore_


Ah, ma tu forse hai frequentato solo bambini di classe sociale aristocratica...


----------



## Fooler

bearded said:


> Ah, ma tu forse hai frequentato solo bambini di classe sociale aristocratica...



Dici ?  No, non sono aristocratico. Rimembranze infantili e di prima giovinezza  dai. Comunque, davvero, almeno dalle mie parti mai, o forse raramente, sentito usare l'imperfetto o il condizionale.


----------



## marco.cur

Anche per me questa costruzione è  familiare, nel linguaggio infantile.
_«Io ero ...»_  equivale a  _«Io faccio ...»._


----------



## Francesco94

Fooler said:


> Dalle mie parti (Piemonte) si è sempre usato il presente più che il condizionale o l'imperfetto. Forse il tutto è relativo al gioco che si sta facendo _in quel momento_ indipendentemente dall'irrealtà


Convergo con quanto espresso dall'utente "Fooler" sebbene io sia del Lazio. Non ho mai sentito usare l'imperfetto indicativo in questi giochi infantili; quanto a me, ho sempre usato l'indicativo presente.

Aggiungo che l'imperfetto indicativo è usato - citando il titolo del filone - impropriamente. Come si può usare l'imperfetto indicativo per un'azione proiettata ad un futuro imminente?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Francesco94 said:


> Convergo con quanto espresso dall'utente "Fooler" sebbene io sia del Lazio. Non ho mai sentito usare l'imperfetto indicativo in questi giochi infantili; quanto a me, ho sempre usato l'indicativo presente.


 Mai usato né sentito, tranne in televisione da una bravissima imitatrice e presentatrice romana, in una sua trasmissione di un paio d'anni fa, il cui titolo era proprio: "Facciamo che io ero".  Mi ricordo che già allora rimasi piuttosto sorpreso da quest'espressione, che ricorreva frequentemente nel corso della puntata. A me suonava sgrammaticato e dialettale, e mi ricordo addirittura di essermi chiesto come fosse possibile che avessero dato un titolo del genere ad una trasmissione televisiva. Evidentemente mi stavo sbagliando: ignoravo quanto quest'uso fosse diffuso a livello nazionale.


----------



## Starless74

Francesco94 said:


> Aggiungo che l'imperfetto indicativo è usato - citando il titolo del filone - impropriamente. Come si può usare l'imperfetto indicativo per un'azione proiettata ad un futuro imminente?


Non c'è dubbio. D'altronde parliamo di lessico infantile.
Non escludo peraltro che tale uso dell'imperfetto indicativo, piuttosto che un arbitrio (poco spiegabile in tenera età), sia derivato per imitazione dall'altro uso improprio e sgrammaticato — al contrario diffuso fra gli adulti  — dell'imperfetto indicativo in luogo di congiuntivi e condizionali:
_se *ero* guarito, a quest'ora *ero* già tornato in ufficio_.  ...anche questo assai tipico del Lazio, per mia esperienza.


----------



## ohbice

Non mi ricordo di averlo sentito... 
Uso a volte "Stavo pensando" come premessa per una domanda, ma penso non c'entri con la domanda di Bearded.


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> Uso a volte "Stavo pensando" come premessa per una domanda, ma penso non c'entri con la domanda di Bearded.


Credo che in questo caso sottintenda più qualcosa come: "Lo stavo pensando/l'ho pensato un istante fa (e ora lo sto dicendo)".
A differenza degli altri esempi, non lo trovo un uso particolarmente "improprio": in fondo, un minimo scarto temporale c'è.


----------



## symposium

Non sono sicuro che sia un uso del tutto scorretto e illogico dell'imperfetto: "c'era una volta una principessa..." "facciamo che c'erano anche un drago e un principe" "facciamo che io ero il principe e tu la principessa" l'uso dell'imperfetto segue un certo filo logico. D'altra parte, a parte l'indicativo presente, che altri modi potrebbero usare i bambini? Sicuramente non il congiuntivo o il condizionale... "Giochiamo che io fossi il principe?" "Facciamo che saremmo le guardie e i ladri?" "Facciamo che saremmo andati sul galeone dei pirati?".


----------



## bearded

Ringrazio ancora tutti per le interessanti risposte.


----------



## barking fellows

Bellissimo trovare un thread così interessante a portata di mano, dopo lunga assenza... Infatti, cosa c'è al mondo di più bello dell'infanzia?

Ho sempre avuto idea che l'imperfetto usato - anche dalle mie parti - dai bambini per i giochi, derivi direttamente dall'imperfetto usato (credo ovunque, da adulti e bambini, ma a questo punto ditemelo voi!) per i sogni.

Esempio: "Ho sognato di essere (oppure: che ero) a Istanbul, tutto era bellissimo e coloratissimo, a un certo punto una donna mi chiedeva qualcosa in una lingua che non capivo, non era turco..."

Quindi "facciamo che io ero/tu eri..." credo sia come dire "trasformiamo un sogno in realtà"... Che poi è l'essenza di quel genere di giochi.


----------



## bearded

barking fellows said:


> usato...per i sogni.


Questa interpretazione mi piace molto.  Io avevo scritto che l'imperfetto sposta il gioco in ''un lontano passato'', ma il sogno è altrettanto remoto dalla realtà.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Questa interpretazione mi piace molto.  Io avevo scritto che l'imperfetto sposta il gioco in ''un lontano passato'', ma il sogno è altrettanto remoto dalla realtà.


Oppure: "Ieri siamo andati al policlinico dove c'era un dottore ed io ero l'ammalato. Adesso facciamo che io ero il dottore e tu eri l'ammalato".  Quindi modifichiamo una situazione remota o accaduta nel passato, cioè "facciamo" come se fosse sucessa _così ....._


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> "facciamo" come se fosse sucessa _così ....._


In questo caso forse si direbbe più naturalmente: ''adesso supponiamo che io fossi il dottore e tu l'ammalato'' (lasciando i comportamenti nel passato:...allora io avrei detto/fatto…) oppure ''adesso supponiamo che io sia il dottore e tu l'ammalato'' (considerando ipotetici comportamenti nel presente: ...allora io direi/farei..).  Lasciando ''facciamo che io ero...'' la frase richiama davvero giochi infantili.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> In questo caso forse si direbbe più naturalmente: ''adesso supponiamo che io fossi il dottore e tu l'ammalato'' (lasciando i comportamenti nel passato:...allora io avrei detto/fatto…) oppure ''adesso supponiamo che io sia il dottore e tu l'ammalato'' (considerando ipotetici comportamenti nel presente: ...allora io direi/farei..).  Lasciando ''facciamo che io ero...'' la frase richiama davvero giochi infantili.


Certo, io volevo solo "imitare" o "illustrare" una possibile logica infantile, cercando di spiegare o "giustificare" l'uso dell'imperfetto. Un altro esempio: C'*era* una volta un principe  ..... "Facciamo così che io *ero* il principe ..." (nel linguaggio infantile, non nell'italiano "adulto").

La mia idea è questa: dietro dei giochi dei bambini tipicamente esiste qualche "modello": una situazione vissuta, una storia raccontata p.e. dalla nonna, una favola, ecc .... Tutte queste cose, reali o meno,  sono accadute nel passato (almeno  formalmente). Nella fantasia del bambino il passato ed il presente possono interferire,  quindi se "c'*era* una volta un principe ...", "mia nonna *era *una contessa ...", "al policlinico c'*era *il dottore ...", ecc....,  allora facciamo così che "io *ero *il principe...",  "tu *eri *la contessa ....", "io *ero *il dottore ....", eccetera, anche se il gioco si svolge nel presente.

Non so se mi spiego, comunque è solo un'idea personale.


----------



## bearded

Non avevo capito che ci fossero andati dei bambini al policlinico.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Non avevo capito che ci fossero andati dei bambini al policlinico.


Mea culpa ..... Bisogna sottintendere: "Ieri sono andato al policlinico con mia mamma", dice Peppino al suo amico Filippo (entrambi bambini di diciamo 6 anni)  ....

P.S. Ho aggiunto qualcosa al mio post precedente ...


----------

